# Will we ever get ice????



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Man almost Christmas and temps in the mid 40's. Will we ever get some ice? Getting the itch so bad I've been fishing with my ice jigs for the past week just to get them wet! My auger glares at me every time I go in the garage wanting me to fire it up. Come on ice!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

4 more months of Winter. Be patient...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

last two years were kinda freakishly cold early. I usualy dont expect fishable ice around north central ohio till second week of January. If were still soft then... start to panic!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm a noobie to the whole ice fishing thing. I'm waiting till the third week in January. If its not solid then. It'll be a short season


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Big Joshy's absolutely right. I can't count the number of years when the season would start on MLK day. Hang on guys, we"ll be cutting holes very soon.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

It will not be in the next 3 weeks. Temps above average.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

RUDDER said:


> It will not be in the next 3 weeks. Temps above average.


+1 on that, went to ranger lake today to play around in the snow, ended up empty handed and lost one of my rattle spoons, guess I'll have to make another trip to the bait shop


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Another weekend of watching the lousy Cleveland Browns and water temps slooooowly drop. *CABIN FEVER IN ACES....THIS SUCKS.*


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

RUDDER said:


> It will not be in the next 3 weeks. Temps above average.


+2-watching the weather forecast made me want to cry more rain and 40*


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Bummer! A terrible year for Bait Shops too.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats Ohio. I can't even remember the last Christmas we had with snow. Was quite a while ago. I've caught Catfish this time of the year on open water before. I have heard its going to be a long winter...


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Last Christmas we had snow. I was on 8 inches of ice at wingfoot too.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Reading about Michigan UP. 8" already !


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

We have been lucky the past few years as I have been able to ice fish right around Christmas. Not this year... and it does not look good long term. Shaping up to be a short season this year.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

thinking about turning my chest freezer into an aquarium and putting a couple gills and crappie in there so I can get my fix


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

33/28 is the best ice makin day in the 10-day??? every year is different i guess....if that 10 day holds up it wont be till Jan 10th on ponds at the earliest.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Not to worry! The Greenland Block is still coming! 

http://www.ohio.com/news/local/little-known-weather-phenomenon-keeps-winter-away-for-now-1.251232


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

In my travels last week there were 2 lakes outside of Traverse City, MI that were covered with ice. The ice had melted from shore but the entire lake was covered with ice, the lakes were probably 100/200 acres. Probably gone now but soon to return.


----------

